# MTB Fuerteventura Jandia



## ratze (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,ich suche MTB Verleih und geführte MTB Touren auf Fuerte/Jandia !
Hoffentlich kann man mir hier weiterhelfen ! 

grüße
ratze


----------



## bullfrog (29. Februar 2008)

Schau doch mal hier. 
http://www.volcano-bike.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (3. März 2008)

Es gibt geführte Touren in dem nächsten größeren Ort nördlich von Jandia. (MoroJable?) In Jandia gab´s nur Schrottbikes. War zumindest vor 4 Jahren so.

btw. Playa Cofete. Fahr mal rüber. 

Wenn´s die American Star noch gibt. Fahr auch da mal hin. Gute Trails.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## 8fisch (24. März 2008)

hi ratze,

warst du schon auf fuerte und hast die eine oder andere bike-info vor ort gesammelt. ich fliege am 4. april und bin auf der suche nach touren.

gruss
8fisch


----------



## ratze (24. März 2008)

8fisch schrieb:


> hi ratze,
> 
> warst du schon auf fuerte und hast die eine oder andere bike-info vor ort gesammelt. ich fliege am 4. april und bin auf der suche nach touren.
> 
> ...



Hi.dass ist ja prima !
Dann kannst du ja für mich Informationen sammeln.Ich fliege erst am 26 April nach Fuerte (3 Wochen)
Hier das habe ich im Netz gefunden !
http://www.noheroes.de/index.php/BIKESTATIONEN-BIKETOUREN-FUERTEVENTURA.html


----------



## The Bully (25. März 2008)

hi,

ich war 04 und 06 in jandia und bin auch ein bisschen mit dem bike unterwegs gewesen.
das problem waren die leihbikes, relativ teuer und nicht wirklich vertauenerweckend.
ich würde euch eher zu den geführten touren raten, mit volcanobike war ich unterwegs, preis/leistung war ok.
es ist auch nicht so einfach gute wege zum biken zu finden, die meisten unbefestigten wege machen nicht wirklich spass und hören oft einfach im nichts auf. 
eine gute strecke gibt es von jandia aus über moro jable immer die südwestküste entlang bis puerto de la cruz, wenn mans härter möchte gibts da auch eine abzweigung über die berge (obergeile aussicht!) nach cofete , bzw. noch weiter zur american star.

cu,

Bully


----------



## 8fisch (30. März 2008)

ok, dann werde ich wohl mal bei volcano vorbeischauen, ich wohne ohnehin um die ecke. die kompass-karte hab ich mir mittlerweile auch besorgt, da ist auch einiges eingezeichnet. danke!


----------



## Polldi (8. April 2008)

Hi,

überlegen gerade Anfang Mai hinzufliegen. 

Eure Links führen auf Seiten, die mir nicht vielversprechend aussehen. 

Die Bikes bzw. das, was davon zu erkennen ist, sehen nach komplettem Schrott aus !???

Kann mich bitte wer trösten und mir erzählen, daß es dort ganz tolle Bikes gibt ???  Biiiitteeee....

Oder sogar schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem Robinson-Club und deren Bikeverleih (keine große Hoffnung auf gute Bikes) gemacht??


----------

